# Algae ID



## tgood (Jul 26, 2004)

I am a new-bee that seems to specialize in raising all manner of algae at any particular time. I often have trouble identifying which algae I am battleing at any particular time from the word descriptions I see in books. Is there a reference book on freshwater algae or a site where I can see mug shots of Algae? Thanks for any help.

Terry


----------



## pineapple (May 4, 2004)

Try this link:

http://aquabotanicwetthumb.infopop.cc/eve/ubb.x?a=tpc&s=4006090712&f=8796060812&m=3256098022

Andrew Cribb


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

also try... http://www.plantgeek.net/article_viewer.php?id=9


----------



## tgood (Jul 26, 2004)

Thanks! That was a very helpful site.

Terry


----------

